# free video game



## toyjunkie (Oct 18, 2008)

Popcap has teamed up with the American Dental Association to offer a free copy of the video game Plants vs. Zombies for Halloween this year. Click the link below for more details. (I hope the link works. Been a while since I've posted one.) I'll be getting my own copy for sure. LOL


http://news.cnet.com/8301-13845_3-57525519-58/give-trick-or-treaters-a-free-copy-of-plants-vs-zombies-pc-mac/?tag=nl.e796&s_cid=e796


----------

